# 2008 Autofest SLOT Pace Car.



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

What is the most popular casting........
Should it be a T-Jet, X-Traction, Flamethrower or other.......
Go with a classic or pick a brand new AW casting soon to be released.......

There is nothing "off limits" so be creative. For example, I was toying with the idea of doing the Dinner slot car as the Ford Ice Cream Truck since it is meal related, the dessert of the show and with some imagination the graphics could incorporate and commemorate the show. On the die-cast side the Pace Car usually is designed to look like an actual race event pace car but if the idea is right, I'll consider anything cool!

Now's your chance for input as design meetings will start in December.:thumbsup: 


Many thanks,

Mark
www.theautofest.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Use the new AW semi truck and a flat bed trailer..........you could do an Autofest 2008 race team truck and car hauler!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*How About An.......*

AutoFest Semi?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, you could always used the 08 Challenger in Hemi Orange with black accents.  rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

anything that has a unique color. The ice cream truck for example.....if released in the regular series in white and yellow, then release the autofest one in red.
I couldn't believe the last fest with the decals over extra body theme. I'll be honest, when I saw them I had second thoughts, then backed out of my Autofest trip.

And how about opening up a couple more seats for the dinner, geez, every day there was always the "hurry up theres only a few left" posts, most of us live paycheck to paycheck and need to really think it out and plan a bit.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

How about a pink or lime green Mopar?

:lol: :tongue: :lol: 

That's hasn't been done nearly enough!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> anything that has a unique color. The ice cream truck for example.....if released in the regular series in white and yellow, then release the autofest one in red.
> I couldn't believe the last fest with the decals over extra body theme. I'll be honest, when I saw them I had second thoughts, then backed out of my Autofest trip.
> 
> And how about opening up a couple more seats for the dinner, geez, every day there was always the "hurry up theres only a few left" posts, most of us live paycheck to paycheck and need to really think it out and plan a bit.


Sethdaddy,My Grandmother used to say" If you can't say anything good,then don't say anything at all" Notice my silence?See you in Parssipphany. Tom


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

sethndaddy said:


> anything that has a unique color. The ice cream truck for example.....if released in the regular series in white and yellow, then release the autofest one in red.
> I couldn't believe the last fest with the decals over extra body theme. I'll be honest, when I saw them I had second thoughts, then backed out of my Autofest trip.
> 
> And how about opening up a couple more seats for the dinner, geez, every day there was always the "hurry up theres only a few left" posts, most of us live paycheck to paycheck and need to really think it out and plan a bit.


Decals over body? On what slot car was that?

Regarding the dinner, it was sold out in less than a week so other than a post to inform people this, I'm not too sure about the every day thing you speak of. Funny how after the show most posts were...."Why wasn't there more posts to inform us about all this". Seems it's tough to win. The show went public many months prior to the event so that people could budget and when something was offered it was done so in steps so that it wasn't too overwhelming. The criticism of last years castings is fair but as addressed earlier this was a time crunch thing and to be honest, the slot side of things fell on it's face in early LightningFest shows so there had to be a degree of interest proven before somebody steps up and gives you production exclusives. I think it was proven and that's why this year everything will be made exclusive.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

decals over body?

what I mean was the blue javelin that looks like the one from the BTTF set, with Coneys decals on it.

I just wished it would have been a different color.

And regarding the dinner selling out in less then a week, JUST THAT, You can tell us for weeks its going to happen it going to happen, and if make plans for a hotel and take vacation, then miss out on the actual signing up because I don't look at the computer in a few days It can be frustrating. 
I just wish there was more room and time for planning, not being nasty, just like you asked,,,,a suggestion. If it sold out in a mere week, why not make it a little bigger and the cars a little more exculsive.

So Tom, and Mark, I didn't think what I said was "offensive" or disturbing at all. Is it ever? Lets not turn this into a peeing match, wanna talk about it, pm me.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont remember whether we did a sticky on it or not. Might help to keep awareness bumped up for next year when it's time to ramp up.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

sethndaddy said:


> decals over body?
> 
> what I mean was the blue javelin that looks like the one from the BTTF set, with Coneys decals on it.
> 
> ...


I assure you those graphics on the Javelin were pad printed from the screen printers who do all out other LightningFest/AutoFest work that can't be done factory production. If Coney supplied a sticker after the fact, he was not authorized to do so.

You made some good points but if they go unanswered then people can either assume I don't care or your concerns are unfounded so let's go back to your suggestion and make sure we have an issue and then perhaps offer a solution.

The Dinner information as you stated in your second reply was pre-announced along with a date where reservations would be taken. This is so everyone has a chance to prepare for their intent. After the reservations are made, payment was not even due for weeks/months AFTER reservations were made and full refunds were offered up until a 4 month later cut off date.

We try and keep the seats open to those actually coming to the show and stay away from faux bids just for the bags with "no shows" if humanly possible but I will note that one slot car table had ten reservations made for two people. All other tables were full. In my opinion even if the Goodie bags were to be kept by the two, the seat and meal could have been offered up to 8 others to enjoy the presentation and speaches by the manufacturers instead of 8 empty seats and to eat the meal, as poor as it was. I in fact did open up another table of ten to those asking to come after the cut off date. These people e-mailed me and asked. In all fairness had you done the same, I could have accomadated you. Be honest, did you contact me about a seat? Obviously a line in the sand has to be drawn so people take action. If I left it all "open" then this one man management show would have it's hands full.

I'm full ears as to a better solution but to say there was a pressure applied, lack of thought towards payment issues/timing and stickers applied without a fair rebuttal sends out a perhaps unfair message to those who have not attended. Keep in mind those Javelin bodies were also free door prizes as well as the slot car bodies Slot Car Johnnie handed out for simply entering the free slot car contest.

Now after addressing that, I did want feedback for this year's production exclusive slots for this year's show. We took our baby steps now it's time to run. Exclusive color, pad prints and a first release castings are all available options.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Mark, I have an idea for an AutoFest 08 event car. 

How about a '55 Chevy in Candy Apple Red with Flames or Blue with Flames like the 57 Nomads. With a blower on the hood and parachute packs on the back.  Randy.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> Mark, I have an idea for an AutoFest 08 event car.
> 
> How about a '55 Chevy in Candy Apple Red with Flames or Blue with Flames like the 57 Nomads. With a blower on the hood and parachute packs on the back. Randy.


Awesome idea, I love the old chevy's.
How about the 57 tjet panel van with an Autofest billboard on the side and a #08 on the hood.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*AFX Panel*

I like the panel idea, but use an AFX, maybe a 57 or a 55 Panel, 210 body. Would be a great place for advertising or Logo's. Would be great for building street cars or gassers. 
As for advertising the Autofest, use EBAY. List some tickets on Ebay telling all about the show times, dates, etc. The cost would very little, place the add as Do Not Bid on these free tickets, start at a .01. Everyone looks at Ebay as opposed to Hobby Talk or other Bullentin boards. A couple of tickets a week for a month or two. Just my thoughts. Thanks, Randy


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Okay,
My first idea was a drag car.

Next one is a GT40, painted light blue with an orange stripe. On the roof have checkered flags crossed with the Autoworld square or a meatball on the flags. In the Autoworld square have:
Autofest '08
Official
Pace Car

If the meatball were used have 
"AutoFest"
"Pace Car" in between the flags with the lettering following the contour of the top of the meatball with the" '08 "in the meatball and "Official" under the meatball. I know' overkill for a pace car, but I like it. Randy.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Now we are talking guys!!!


Do any of you like the Ice Cream Truck idea for the Dinner exclusive done in a special color and graphics?

I'd also like to keep a good mix of types of cars, not all X's or T's etc. It looks like at least three cars should be possible. Adinner car, Pace car and Event car. Flamethrowers and 4 gears are not off the table.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Who doesnt like pie?*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I like the panel idea, but use an AFX, maybe a 57 or a 55 Panel, 210 body. Would be a great place for advertising or Logo's. Would be great for building street cars or gassers.
> As for advertising the Autofest, use EBAY. List some tickets on Ebay telling all about the show times, dates, etc. The cost would very little, place the add as Do Not Bid on these free tickets, start at a .01. Everyone looks at Ebay as opposed to Hobby Talk or other Bullentin boards. A couple of tickets a week for a month or two. Just my thoughts. Thanks, Randy


Nice pie wagon Randy! It WOULD make a great billboard for shameless promotion.  Just teasin' Mark! 

A-Dubs '55 wagon would appear to be the likely choice were this idea to be approached. Of course they'd have to re-tool/tinker it a tad...IMHO it would be a coveted, one of a kind, high cool factor offering.

Natutrally the dessert menu would feature Pie!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Now we are talking guys!!!
> 
> 
> Do any of you like the Ice Cream Truck idea for the Dinner exclusive done in a special color and graphics?
> ...


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

I see your pattern Randy but 6 will be a tough sell. Last year was a crawl, this year a sprint and that's an Olympic year request. I think it's more possible if you do different colors on the same casting offering 2 of something off of one car but to knock out 6 individual exclusives will be a chore....not impossible but it will take some talking. It's more possible if a large vendor gets involved as well and there are some who are game so we'll try!

Actually my thought was rather than covering different kinds of racing I was trying to cover more along the lines of different chassis types....a T Jet, an X-Traction, a Flamethrower, a four gear etc.

It's worth asking about for sure and we can talk about it this weekend.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

My preference will always be a MoPar or a Chaparral. How about a correct Richard Petty MoPar or a Jim Hall authorized Chaparral?


MOO
Marty


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> I see your pattern Randy but 6 will be a tough sell. Last year was a crawl, this year a sprint and that's an Olympic year request. I think it's more possible if you do different colors on the same casting offering 2 of something off of one car but to knock out 6 individual exclusives will be a chore....not impossible but it will take some talking. It's more possible if a large vendor gets involved as well and there are some who are game so we'll try!
> 
> Actually my thought was rather than covering different kinds of racing I was trying to cover more along the lines of different chassis types....a T Jet, an X-Traction, a Flamethrower, a four gear etc.
> 
> It's worth asking about for sure and we can talk about it this weekend.


Not a problem Mark. I just had some ideas hit me. See you this weekend. Randy.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Future Car!!!*

This version (delivery wagon) of the classic Nomad is just KILLER!
Room for a dress up pad print and a great looking body.
Now, can AW do this with a 55'? 
And use the 57's rear wheel opening please....
I find it more aesthetically pleasing.... :lol:


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

This is how it normally works or at least how it went down in the past. Each venue has a target date. Pace stuff is normally mailed out around April and the Dinner and all event stuff have to be ready by August. We look at what the production schedule is and what can be done and in our hands in time for the needed date. From that we usually zero in on a new release. If something really cool works well we then go to work on colors and graphics. They are worked up on line art and often Photoshopped for public release and submitted to China to be added to a production run. Some call it a tag, end run, what ever.


They'll send in pre-productions for review and last chance changes and then you hope they got it right, hope for the best and offer them up when they arrive. It's not rocket science but it does require some logistic planning. I never, repeat NEVER had any issues with JL slots or AW. There is another die-cast company that was literally like Russian roulette. You had no idea what when and if you were getting something.

I have a December meeting on the books and should have more info then.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Found out from a viable slot source that I'm out in left field. Had intentions of leaning towards the Ice cream truck in some capacity but was told it may be too much a gamble. Like the Sand Van a love it or hate it casting. I actually love the SV and was considering it as well but not now. I'm told that's the hardest casting to move and the best seller on the "T" side is the billboard truck. Lots of options on that casting no doubt and a good seller as well. Plenty of room for pad prints or graphics. There is also the new stuff coming out as well but now's the time to voice an opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Mark,
Are you talking about the '57 Suburban when you said " on the T side "? That would be a good one. Is there going to be 3 cars done here? Dinner, Pace, and Event car? 

I still like the '55 Chevy or '57 Nomad Drag car for The Event car. Blower on the hood and parachute pack on the back. 

How did my "rough drawing" go over? Randy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


I could use a 12 pack of these anytime you're ready AW.  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hey Mark,

Any updates on this thread? Randy.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*ask and ye shall receive*

A 55 chevy panel would be great. I like all the tri five chevys and wagons in the 1:1 world are making a great comeback to the car scene. 
A 55 or 53 chebie panel make great pie wagons.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*nice...*

Well done..


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Remember the flaming Cobra used as a diecast Fest car a couple years ago? That would be a cool Fest slot....


----------

